# 3 Point Hitch on 8N



## Otto's8N (Aug 27, 2010)

I was wondering if I put a lifting boom on the 3 point hitch on my 8N, how much weight would it lift. I know that the length of the boom has a lot to do with it, so just an round about weight will do as long as I have an idea of some sort.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No idea but of course it diminishes pretty quickly as you add length. Probably lifts on the order of 1000 lbs at the link ends. If you extended out say 4 feet beyond the link ends, you'd be able to lift around 500 lbs, but I'm speculating of course.


----------

